# Win Season 1 of Falling Skies on Blu-ray



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/fallingskiesbd.jpg[/img]*FALLING SKIES*
Two-Hour Season Premiere Sunday, June 17 at 9/8c

*Win a Blu-ray copy of Season 1 compliments of Dolby!*

FALLING SKIES opens in the chaotic aftermath of an alien attack that has left most of the world completely incapacitated. In the months since the initial invasion, the few survivors have banded together outside major cities to begin the difficult task of fighting back. Each day is a test of survival as citizen soldiers work to protect the people in their care while also engaging in an insurgency against the occupying alien force. 

At the center of the series is Tom Mason (Noah Wyle), a Boston history professor whose family was torn apart. Tom must put his extensive knowledge of military history to the test as one of the leaders of the Boston-born resistance movement known as the 2nd Mass. Tom will do anything for his sons, including Ben, who was recently rescued from alien control, but is still extremely vulnerable. The last we see Tom, he is stepping onboard an alien craft, surrendering himself in attempt to save his son.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/fallingskies1.jpg[/img]Moon Bloodgood (Terminator Salvation) co-stars as Anne Glass, a pediatrician who becomes the primary medic of the 2nd Mass. Will Patton (Armageddon, TNT’s Into the West) plays a fierce leader of the resistance, Captain Weaver. The series also stars Drew Roy (Secretariat) as Hal, Tom’s oldest son and a growing fighter in the resistance movement; Maxim Knight (Brothers & Sisters) as Matt, Tom’s youngest son; Connor Jessup (The Saddle Club) as Ben, Tom’s recently rescued son; and Seychelle Gabriel (Weeds) as Lourdes, a former med student and Dr. Glass’ only support. Colin Cunningham (Living in Your Car) is John Pope, a rebel who will stop at nothing to kill the aliens and Sarah Carter (Shark) is Margaret, a wary survivor of Pope’s gang.

FALLING SKIES focuses on the resilience of the survivors and their determination to maintain their humanity when all else has been destroyed. It is a tale of endurance, commitment and courage in which everyday people are called upon to become heroes. They may be outmatched, outnumbered and outgunned, but nothing can beat the human spirit. Most of all, the series is about the ties that bind people together in the most difficult of circumstances.

The aliens in the series are mighty, mysterious and merciless. They are highly intelligent and use military-like tactics, which makes them an overwhelming force against the 2nd Mass. There are three types of alien threat that the human survivors have named Skitters, Mechs and Overlords. The spider-like Skitters are simultaneously vicious killers and a nurturing family for the captured children. The deadly, robotic Mechs are controlled by the Skitters and pose the biggest risk on the ground, as their advanced weaponry and armor can take out many fighters without taking a dent. The Overlords are still a great mystery, but appear to be the real ones in charge of this invasion. The aliens control captured children, like Tom’s son Ben, through bio-mechanical harnesses but have yet to reveal their ultimate plan for them.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/fallingskies2.jpg[/img]
FALLING SKIES is executive-produced by Steven Spielberg, along with DreamWorks Television heads Justin Falvey and Darryl Frank, Remi Aubuchon and screenwriter Robert Rodat. Rodat, who earned an Oscar® nomination for his screenplay for Saving Private Ryan, wrote the pilot from an idea he co-conceived with Spielberg. Mark Verheiden (Heroes, Battlestar Galactica) serves as a consulting producer and Greg Beeman (Heroes, Smallville) serves co-executive producer. The pilot was directed by Carl Franklin (One False Move, Out of Time). 



*All you have to do to win the first season on Blu-ray is have 10 posts in the forums and post in this thread.*

*We will draw for a winner around the end of June 2012.*

I watched the first season and enjoyed it fairly well... and plan to watch the second season and see where they will go with it.

...


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like a great series. I'm In.


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm not familiar with it, but definitely plan to check it out.

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I haven't followed this series at all and it does sound interesting.
I would like to be entered into the drawing


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Anything done by Spielberg is worth checking out. Throw my name in the hat and thanks Sonnie.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Count me in! I have only seen bits and pieces of the show, but it looks intriguing...


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Please count me in. Saw a pre-view of Falling Skies and it looks promising.


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have only OTA HD, so I need to win this to see it!


----------



## Sphinx (Feb 29, 2012)

Just finished Walking Dead. Really enjoying the survialists type of shows right now.

Please enter me also.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sounds very cool... I'd like to be entered!


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd like to be entered as well. Thanks.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I saw a part of one episode, didn't realize it was a series, thought it was a movie. I'll have to look into it, I like these kind of sci-fi series. And oh yea, I'd love to be added in for the drawing :whistling:!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Also a big Sci-Fi fan and would like to be entered - thanks for another giveaway!


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd love to be entered. Sounds like a show I could get into. Thanks for yet another draw...


----------



## ryansboston (Dec 10, 2010)

Please count me in, this looks like a good series!

Thanks


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks interesting, count me in too


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I watched season one, but I am pretty sure it would look better in bluray
count me in


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*bgarcia17* wins the copy of Season 1... Congratulations! :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Congratulations!! :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations - enjoy! :T


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks guys...I'm sure it will be awesome! Thanks Sonnie and crew!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Sonnie, don't know if this is still open but I'd love to be entered. Don't know how I missed this one:dontknow:!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You just missed out... :huh:


----------

